# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Điện thoại thời trang LG KF300

## ketsat

Những chiếc điện thoại thời trang thời có một mức giá cao "khủng khiếp", nhưng với sự ra đời của LG KF300, người dùng sẽ có cơ hội sở hữu một chiếc điện thoại có mẫu mã đẹp, dễ sử dụng với mức giá hợp lí.
hồng - quý bà

LG KF300 là một phiên bản thuộc dòng điện thoại thời trang Wine có thiết kế gập khá giống với LG SV300, mặt trước của máy là lớp vỏ bóng bẩy được gắn một màn hình TFT 1.3 inch, với hai màu chủ đạo là đen và hồng. Máy có kích thước khá to 98.8 x 49.5 x 16.2 mm, các nút bấm của KF300 cũng lớn hơn bình thường, giúp cho việc sử dụng máy trở nên dễ dàng hơn.

---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Về mặt tính năng, LG KF300 không thuộc những loại điện thoại cao cấp có nhiều tính năng hiện đại, nhưng máy cũng có đầy đủ các tính năng cần thiết. KF300 được trang bị một màn hình chính TFT 2.2 inch QVGA với độ phân giải 240 x 320 262 nghìn màu, bên dưới màn hình chính là bốn nút tắt giúp truy cập nhanh đến các tính năng Báo thức, Danh ba, Sở thích và Tổ chức. Máy cũng có một camera 2 megapixel có khả năng tự động chỉnh tiêu cự, đài FM và giao diện người dùng trên nền Flash. Mặc dù bộ nhớ trong của KF300 chỉ vỏn vẹn có 10Mb, người dùng có thể nâng lên thêm với khe mở rộng microSD. Máy hỗ trợ các kết nối GSM/GPRS/EDGE, Bluetooth 2.0, WAP 2.0, và hầu hết các định dang nhạc bao gồm MP3, AAC, WMA cũng như phim MPEG4 và H.263.
vàng - sang trọng
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------

----------


## luongha83p2

cầm em này mới thấy nó sang bà con ạ, vỏ ngoài cực bóng bẩy, bàn phím và màn hình đúng là cho người trung niên, dễ bấm, dễ nhìn.

----------


## havinanetco

KF300 này giá cũng rẻ so với chức năng của nó, nhìn điện thoại mỏng mà to bản có khi lại độc đáo ấy chứ

----------


## 4B1601

em này giá chỉ hơn 2tr một chút và do em này không thuộc dòng điện thoại quý tộc nên giá cả như vậy sẽ hợp lý với rất nhiều người

----------


## diemmy9x

em màu tím này chưa thấy xuất hiện nhiều ở việt nam lắm,còn về tính năng của em này nếu chức năng camera tăng lên từ 2 chấm lên 3 chấm thì hay quá

----------

